# San Juan Islands, Wa



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Leaving Saturday for a week on Orcas Island in the beautiful San Juan Islands.







This will be the first time we have gone out for more than a weekend, so any tips for a seven night stay are welcome! This is the one where we will be supporting the WA State DoT Ferry System...







! We will be staying here. Never been here before - we will be with a large group of friends/families, looking forward to getting away. I haven't had a whole week off for vacation in probably 7 years or so!


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

Have a great time







and please report back on the ferry experience. Looks like a great place to stay and enjoy


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Have a great time!! I would love to hear about Orcas Island.

As a side note, we leave tomorrow for 9 days on the Oregon Coast. First long trip in our TT. Can't wait either.

Kelly


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> the ferry experience


I love ferrying with the Outback!

We take the ferry at Port Aransas to get to Mustang Island in South Texas.

Enjoy your trip.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a wonderful time









Judging from the photos, how could you not??


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

You'll LOVE the San Juan Islands! AND ESPECIALLY the ferryboat ride - the scenery is simply beautiful - may even spot a whale or two or three this time of year! If you don't see one from the ferry, you may want to look into taking a whale-watching tour - you're almost guaranteed to see some on a tour. Also, if you guys get a chance, you'll want to check out Rosario's Resort & Spa, too - they put on a really cool Organ Concert & History/Photo Narrative (my husband at first thought - yuk - organ music? But it's one of those really old Aeolian Pipe organs - over 1900 pipes - and they play music from the Phantom of the Opera so almost everyone's familiar with the score; and the history/photo talk is really interesting). Restaurant at the resort is pretty good, too. Gorgeous location/setting.

Moran State Park is a fun drive, too, especially up to Mt. Constitution. There's an observation tower there that gives you a 360 degree view of the San Juan Islands (and even further if the weather cooperatates). BEAUTIFUL sunsets up there.

Have fun! We just might have to go back for a visit now!

The Stephensons


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

OK, I gotta ask ....... you must have called ahead to make sure you could ferry the TT and TV.
How much is it going to be







???


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, I looked it up on their website. They charge by the foot. Our rig from TV front bumper to the rear of the TT spare tire is ~58.5 feet. The total round trip cost for the rig (driver included) + the family is going to be...<gulp>... a little bit under...

$300!


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Ouch! $300! Well, look at this way - that's about what some of the resorts will charge per room per night during this high season!



mv945 said:


> Yes, I looked it up on their website. They charge by the foot. Our rig from TV front bumper to the rear of the TT spare tire is ~58.5 feet. The total round trip cost for the rig (driver included) + the family is going to be...<gulp>... a little bit under...
> 
> $300!


I assume you're catching the ferry in Anacortes? If so, be sure to take a quick side trip to DECEPTION PASS - just before you get to Ananacortes, only 5 or 10 miles off the main highway into Anacortes. BEAUTIFUL. SPECTACULAR - BREATHLESS - one of the prettiest places in Washington, if not the entire west coast!


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

mv945 said:


> Yes, I looked it up on their website. They charge by the foot. Our rig from TV front bumper to the rear of the TT spare tire is ~58.5 feet. The total round trip cost for the rig (driver included) + the family is going to be...<gulp>... a little bit under...
> 
> $300!










Oooooh! That's alot of clams. You wouldn't want to pay that just to go for a weekend. Going for the whole week makes it more bearable. You know, your amortized expense (cost per day) of the ferry ride would be cut in half if you stayed for two weeks!

On your way there, it may sting a little as you hand over the cash. But on the way home, you'll be saying "aaahhh, that was worth it !"

Besides, the last time we took an RV on the ferry, we got to load first, which means we were also off first. A nice little bonus.

You're gonna love it. Enjoy.


----------



## TripletWorld (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW! That is a lot for a boat ride, but it does sound like a fun time.

We will actually be near the same area, although we are going to be in the Olympic NF area, staying near Sequim next week. Hope the weather turns around soon, this rain in summer is great, just not the week we planned on camping!


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, we made it back! Had a great time all in all. San Juans are indeed a beautiful spot. I will hopefully get some pics up sometime this week. Only problem I had was when the wind took the awning up over the top of the trailer and set it back down. I didn't stake the front leg (I always remove the front leg from the trailer so we can prop the door open). It broke the rear foot clip off so I have to get a new one of those. Tie wraps worked great in the meantime.


----------

